# Coax Cable better than antenna?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

When I got my AM21N, I just connected a piece of coax cable to it, cut the end off and stripped the cable, and stuck it out the window. I was getting pretty good signal on the 2 main stations I want. Channel 8 was 7-85, and 6 (44) was 79-85, while 13 (38) was getting 61-64 (Don't really need this station, but if I get it, it's an added bonus). I figured I'd up the signal some, and increase stability with an antenna, so I got the Winegard FreeVision FV-HD30 http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=FV-HD30&d=Winegard-FreeVision-FV-HD30-Compact-Ultra-Powerful-DTV-TV-Antenna-Free-Vision-%28FV-HD30-FV-30BB%29-. Just placed it outside, and connected it to the AM21N, and I'm actually getting LOWER signal than the plain coax cable! 8 and 6 (44) were in the low-mid 60's, and 13 (38) was in the low 50's! It was a temp mount, but I wasn't anywhere near the antenna while checking signals. Is coax really that good, or is the antenna just that bad?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I wouldn't blame the antenna. Perhaps your coax 'rod' antenna is getting syn-phase reflection from a wall.
You should put the antenna higher as possible to get best results.
Use antennaweb, rabbitear sites for define what you need for desired stations.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

The antenna is in the same exact spot as the coax cable, so I would THINK that would work as a side-by-side comparison?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Depend... check directions, signals by these web sites' charts.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Is the antenna pointed correctly?
It will be very directional (ideally, to eliminate multi-path interference), and the simple coax will not. So, the antenna might be pointed in a direction that gives you multi-path.
The numbers don't correlate to signal strength, usually. They are an indication of the "quality" of the received signal, as it relates to multi-path.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

kenglish said:


> Is the antenna pointed correctly?
> It will be very directional (ideally, to eliminate multi-path interference), and the simple coax will not. So, the antenna might be pointed in a direction that gives you multi-path.
> The numbers don't correlate to signal strength, usually. They are an indication of the "quality" of the received signal, as it relates to multi-path.


It's pointing in the direction of the two broadcasting towers.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

UHF band has dead spots. Sometimes moving the antenna 6 inches up/down or left/right will dramatically change the signal levels. Without a rotor, you just need to move it around, and change directions in 5 degree increments until you find the results you want.

It is very difficult to explain antenna/wire oddities when you are close to the ground or metal objects which can reflect signals around.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me, kevinturcotte is more interesting in explanation than getting better signal.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> UHF band has dead spots. Sometimes moving the antenna 6 inches up/down or left/right will dramatically change the signal levels. Without a rotor, you just need to move it around, and change directions in 5 degree increments until you find the results you want.
> 
> It is very difficult to explain antenna/wire oddities when you are close to the ground or metal objects which can reflect signals around.


I'll try it. I've got new cabling showing up Tuesday, so I'll try it then. Move it around a bit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not "a bit" - you'll need install the antenna high as possible and try to keep LOS clear off trees and buildings.


----------

